# Where can I find freshly roasted coffee beans?



## ydamanami (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi!

I just moved to Dubai and been struggling to find a good local coffee shop which sells freshly roasted coffee bean ( a good one). It would be great if it's around Salahuddin area or Burjuman area.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

ydamanami said:


> Hi!
> 
> I just moved to Dubai and been struggling to find a good local coffee shop which sells freshly roasted coffee bean ( a good one). It would be great if it's around Salahuddin area or Burjuman area.


Here you go if you're looking for quality coffee. I roast my own green beans from here and the quality is superb but not cheap.

https://rawcoffeecompany.com


----------



## Timeport (Apr 2, 2016)

Search for Coffee Planet. They have them in the supermakets but I go their roastery/yard in AlQuoz. Fresher, descent quality and more value for money than others.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

In Bur Dubai there is: Coffee Museum

I'm not sure how good it is but they say they roast coffee beans daily.

I like Raw but it's expensive. The beans I've got from Coffee planet haven't impressed me.

This is my favourite but it's too expensive for daily use:
https://www.desertcart.ae/products/...jamaica-blue-mountain-coffee-16oz-whole-beans


----------

